# Cream Soap - Loss of fluffiness, OH NOES!



## JaimeC (Feb 22, 2012)

I may or may not be having trouble with my first batch of cream soap. It looks great, was problematic free and has been rotting in a few lidded containers for two weeks. Now my question is, I have been whipping up the soap every three or four days and it is STUNNINGLY fluffy and beautiful! But after about two hours it falls and I get big ugly bubbles on the top and liquidy fluid on the bottom. Anyone with cream soap experience know if it holds it shape better with age or have I too much or too little dilution water?

Thanks!
Jaime


----------



## carebear (Feb 22, 2012)

i'm no expert, but perhaps you diluted it before the rot.  since it loosens up during the rot, you really should not add any liquid for quite a while...


----------



## Coop (Feb 22, 2012)

Whipping too much can deflate your soap and it will be runny. Will it work as a body wash?  I've only done a few batches, i did add some liquid initially but left it very stiff to rot.


----------



## JaimeC (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, its useable, just not what I expected. Sounds like I get to make another batch tomorrow and try again Woohoo! I probably got too anxious and added water too soon and too much. Lesson learned!

Thanks guys!
Jaime


----------



## Fragola (Feb 23, 2012)

Not having tried cream soap, I am wondering if maybe it's got too little density, which could mean too soft or too much water in it. 

Or maybe too high temperature. Do try to put a spoon of it in the fridge and see if temperature can be a factor.


----------

